# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chua chua cay cay bánh rán mặn Võng Thị - quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Bánh rán mặn Võng Thị*
> _
> Địa điểm: Ngõ 242 Lạc Long Quân_
> _
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh rán mặn Võng Thị_


Tiền thân là một quán nhỏ nằm trong chợ Bưởi, suốt hơn hai chục năm nay, _bánh rán mặn Võng Thị_ đã trở thành một cái tên quen thuộc trong list những  món ngon của Hà Nội.




Quán mới chuyển về Lạc Long Quân được năm năm, lại nằm trong ngõ nên ở đây chủ yếu là khách quen. Nhưng lượng khách quen của quán cũng đông đảo lắm, cũng quá đủ để khiến cô chủ hàng phải tất bật suốt từ 10h sáng tới tận 22h. Nhiều khi bánh ra không kịp, cô phải “xin khất” bớt khách sang hôm khác ăn bù.




Ở đây không phục vụ bánh và nước chấm riêng. Bánh được cắt nhỏ vào một bát, sau đó rưới nước sốt và dưa góp ăn kèm. Bánh vừa ra bếp, nóng hổi, thơm lừng. Vì được rán qua ba chảo dầu ở ba mức lửa khác nhau nên vỏ bánh giữ được màu vàng rộm, giòn giòn lại dai dai. Lớp nhân của bánh ngọt chỉ có đậu xanh và dừa nhưng nhân bánh mặn lại rất hấp dẫn: miến, thịt nạc, mộc nhĩ, nấm hương… lại có vị hăng hăng của hạt tiêu.


*Bánh rán ngọt*



*
Bánh rán mặn
Mỗi chiếc bánh chỉ 5k, bát nhỏ có 2 chiếc, bát lớn có 3 – 4 chiếc
*_ 
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 22/4/2012_

Quán không phục vụ nước chấm riêng bởi đây chính là hương vị tạo nên sự khác biệt của _bánh rán mặn Võng Thị_. Đó là thứ nước sốt sánh đặc được xay từ cà chua và ớt tươi, vừa chua vừa cay, làm giảm độ ngấy của dầu mỡ.

Chẳng cần thêm đồ uống giải khát, các loại chè hay hoa quả bán kèm, bao năm nay cô chủ hàng vẫn chỉ trung thành với món bánh rán duy nhất này. Cô nói: _Một nghề cho chín còn hơn chín nghề mà_. Quả thực, cho đến tận bây giờ, _bánh rán mặn Võng Thị_ đã rất “chín” trong lòng những người Hà Nội sành ăn.
*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh rán mặn Võng Thị.*
*Nguồn*: didau.org
_
Cùng khám phá Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội – quan an vat o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Hồi trước ở ngõ 291 đối diện mà không biết đường sang ăn nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cũng ngon nhỉ

----------


## loplipop

Ực đúng món đang tìm
Bây giờ ít thấy bán loại bánh mặn này lắm toàn bán bánh rán chuối vs bánh khoai rồi xúc xích thoai à
Phải đi ăn mới được

----------


## doremone tran

do remone là thích món này lắm nha..hôm nào phải đi thưởng thức mới được :Smile:

----------


## nhungbt_87

Nhìn bánh vàng rộm hấp dẫn quá!  :Smile: 
Mỗi tội ra đây ăn thì đi hơi xa . :Frown:

----------


## giangnam_8385

Bạn nào đến ăn lần đầu thì nhớ là đến quán là phải lấy số ngay nhé. 
Vì khách còn phải đợi bánh theo số nữa đấy!

----------


## cudidi

Khoảng 5 - 6h chiều trở đi, học sinh tan trường nhiều mới phải dùng đến số thui giangnam ak, còn lại thì cứ vô tư đi!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Còn phải lấy số cơ à  :cuoi1: 
Chắc chỗ này hot lắm đây

----------


## saohoa

Bao giờ qua Hồ Tây chơi sẽ lùng quán này  :cuoi1:

----------


## keiell

quán này chuyển đi đâu rồi hay sao ấy t2 tuần trc đi qua vẫn thấy mà mấy hnay đi vào ko thấy ...

----------


## rose

trông hấp dẫn quá

----------


## littlegirl

trông ngon thật đó, mình thích bánh rán

----------


## lovetravel

oa, ngon thế, khi nào lên hồ tây phải ghé đây mới được

----------


## littlelove

phải qua đây ăn thử mới được

----------


## wildrose

nhìn ngon ghê giá lại mềm

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Ôi đang tìm mấy quán bánh rán mặn đây  :love struck:

----------


## nhahanghanoi

Mình ăn quán này cũng nhiều lần rồi , cứ đợt nào có dịp đi qua lại cùng người yêu ăn , nhưng lần nào ăn cũng phải đến sớm , không đợi lâu lắm . Có lần đợi gần 1 tiếng 30 để được ăn.

----------


## amthuc

đúng thật là ẩm thực việt nam.nhìn mấy món này mà thềm quá.

----------


## khanhszin

chỗ này đắt khách nhỉ,kh nào mới được đi ăn đây

----------


## Amp21

thèm ăn bánh rán ghê
toàn món tủ mùa đông

----------


## thientai206

mùa đôgn mà ăn món này thì ngon pai biết

----------

